# Homemade gold ore Jaw Crusher



## rlb (Oct 4, 2014)

After searching the Internet for quite some time I decided to make my own Jaw Crusher for crushing gold ore. I posted a video of it on Youtube and even filmed a how to tutorial showing the construction process. It is fairly portable and could be used in the field with a generator or you could power it with gas. Neat thing is it mounts on the trailer hitch on your truck. Here is a link to the video if anyone is interested in making one.
Gold Ore Crusher
http://youtu.be/tb6zkxzC-NA
Gold Ore Crusher Tutorial Part 3 (part 3 of 3)
http://youtu.be/-szNj2zKvwI


----------



## necromancer (Oct 4, 2014)

http://youtu.be/-szNj2zKvwI
I got a 404 error with the above link


----------



## butcher (Oct 28, 2014)

rlb,
Thank you for posting a link to your video of the home made jaw crusher, I really enjoyed the video and learned a few new tricks, I like how you solved the problem of making the offset on the drive shaft.
I made a small hammer mill, for crushing ore, Your video has inspired me to want to build a small jaw crusher.


----------

